# Cheap Fishing Jugs



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I love running my trotlines but I have my nephew and my buddies three daughters going with us more so I had to make up some noodles.to get them in on the fun. After I bought pvc, noodles, pvc caps, hooks, line and lead I have less than $1.40 in each one. Here's some pics before I attached the lines.









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Those look great. I do mine the same way but I put a cap on each end so water doesnt get inside it and I silicone an I bolt to tie the line to. I also put reflective tape on the top. The great thing about those is that when a fish gets on it it stands up and you can see it much easier. now


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Those do look great. What length do you cut the noodles?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Those do look great. What length do you cut the noodles?


I cut the noodles 12 in and pvc at 16 in. A 1 dollar noodle will make 3.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

dsar592 said:


> Those look great. I do mine the same way but I put a cap on each end so water doesnt get inside it and I silicone an I bolt to tie the line to. I also put reflective tape on the top. The great thing about those is that when a fish gets on it it stands up and you can see it much easier. now


I have added the reflective tape also. I'm gonna put a cap on both ends of a few of them and add a weight inside. hopefully they will rattle at night when a fish gets on.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

*Florida*

Is this legal in Florida? Ron


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Not legal in Florida.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in Alabama so it's not an issue to me

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Those look great! You only need one more thing...... 4 kayaks for everyone to chase em down. My kids love getting after the noodles in the yaks! Me too!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Those look great! You only need one more thing...... 4 kayaks for everyone to chase em down. My kids love getting after the noodles in the yaks! Me too!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I've got 3 kayaks. I'm gonna put them out and let them chase em. This will probably be good stuff!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

So lemme get the recipe right:

12" of noodle
16" of PVC
2 caps
1 eye-bolt
silicone
reflector tape

beer
bait
catfish

I have a cabin on the Alabama river and need to make up some new noodles. I think this is the ticket!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> So lemme get the recipe right:
> 
> 12" of noodle
> 16" of PVC
> ...


I just left one end open, drilled a hole through and tied on the line. If I make anymore I'm gonna use the eye bolt recipe!!! So yes your recipe is correct!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

By the way, go to dollar tree for the noodles. Dollar a piece.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I like to put mine out about 4:30 where I can see them from the cabin. One big wad works fine. Then I go relax grill and eat before getting them in right at dark. When one gets on I always have a volunteer to go get it from the yak. Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Just made up a batch but I used bamboo instead of PVC. Got the cost down to near nothing per super-noodle-jug. Using zip ties to hold the noodles tight to the bamboo.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I make my pvc a tad longer. Then I put a piece of rebar inside. Tip rebar to top as you set in water and it will float sideways. When fish hits it, it pulls down and rebar slides to bottomand noodle stands on it's own. That way I know that I have a fish on or no bait left.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

It would be fun to make some bigger "jugs" and try this in the gulf with a live hardtail.(probably not legal). Chasing a jug with a smoker king would be fun to watch!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Screen door latch eyelets work well an they are cheap! I use a tee on one end and glue the noodle all the way toward the cap end with Gorilla glue. Then get a 4 foot large dowel and screw a bike rack hook on one end,it comes in handy when trying to catch larger not tired fish if you are by yourself.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

To retreive the noodles I use pv1/2" pvc pipe with a large treble hook to reach out and catch the line. The pvc pipe acts like a fishing pole to fight the fish. It can be fun with a big cat!


----------

